# كيف يمكن توصيل 6 حساسات وقراءة بياناتهم في الكمبيوتر !!



## AVio_niCS (19 يناير 2007)

كيف يمكن توصيل 6 حساسات sensors ثم اخذ بياناتها وادخالها وقراءتها على الكمبيوتر!!

للعلم لدي خبرة بسيطة في الالكترونيات.. وتخصصي هو هندسة انظمة فضاء.. :18: 

عندي مشروع يتطلب مني توصيل هذه الحساسات وهي (single axis MEM accelerometers) تستخدم في اجهزة GPS تستطيع قراءة ال g Force (ما اعرف ترجمتها بالضبط) لكن تخص الجاذبية.. المهم الحساس يحول قوة -1.7 ال+1.7 g الي فولت 1000mV / g.. 

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/050b/0900766b8050b515.pdf

علي ادخال هذه القراءات في الكمبيوتر عن طريق الباراليل او السيريال بورت ثم قراءتها ببرنامج او بطريقة معينة!! :72: 

لا اعرف هذه الطريقة وانا متاكد انها بسيطة بالنسبة لخبراء الكمبيوتر والالكترونيات.. :19: 

للعلم اني اريد توصيل الستة في صندوق Gyrocube .. عند تحريك الصندوق في اي اتجاه هذي القراءات ترسل الى الكمبيوتر.. ثم عن طريق عمل سوفت وير يكامل التسارع مرتين للحصول على المسافة..

انا فكرت في ادخال خرج- الحساسات الى محول انالوج الى ديجيتالADC converter ثم ادخالها في multiplexer ثم توصيلها على الكمبيوتر.. لكن مش متاكد من الطريقة الصحيحة..

ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيكم

تحياتي


----------



## ahmedmecha (20 يناير 2007)

*you can use multiplexer or parallel prot*

أخي العزيز السلام عليكم....
اني لم أفهم مشروعك بصورة جيدة لكن حسب الفكرة التي تولدت عندي سأجيبك ....
اولا عليك ان تفهم انه من البديهي تحويل الاشارة القادمة من المتحسس الى اشارة رقمية Analoge to digital convertion بأستخدام ADC وتستطيع استخدام النوع الذي يعطيك اشارة رقمية بثمانية مراتب ثم بعد ذلك عليك استخدام دائرة سيطرة مكونه من multiplexer تسيطر عليها بواسطة الحاسوب لكي تتمكن من أختيار الاشارة التي ترغب بقراءتها حيث انك تسطيع قراءة اشارة متحسس واحد فقط في كل مرة بعدها تكون الاشارة جاهزة لتقرأها على المنفذ المتوازي parallel port
فبأمكانك أستخدام parallel port المنفذ المتوازي حيث .
بقي عليك ان تفهم بأن اشارات السيطرة الخارجة من الحاسوب ستكون كما يلي:
1- اشارات الى ADC وهي اشارة بدء التحويل تكون من الحاسبة واشارة انتهاء التحويل يمكنك قراءتها من ADC لتعلم الحاسوب بأن التحويل الى الاشارة الرقمية قد انتهى وتستطيع الان قراءة الاشارة المحولة بواسطة المنفذ المتوازي.
2- أشارات خارجه من الحاسوب الى دائرة السيطرة والmultiplexer تمكنك من اختيار الاشارة التي تعمل عليها في ذلك الوقت.
واخيرا يمكنك استخدام Visual Basic كسوفت وير حيث انه سهل في التعامل مع الinterface

وأنا مستعد لاي خدمة


----------



## AVio_niCS (22 يناير 2007)

:68: وعليكم السلام اخي



> اني لم أفهم مشروعك بصورة جيدة لكن حسب الفكرة التي تولدت عندي سأجيبك ....



علي صنع ما يسمى بال gyrocube باستخدام 6 حساسات تسارع تثبت على اوجه المكعب الستة باتجاهات محدد تقيس 6 محاور.. في حال تحريك المكعب الى اي اتجاه علي معرفة مكان المكعب الجديد باستخدام برنامج على الكمبيوتر.. واذا عندك خبرة في ال dynamics تعرف ان تكامل التسارع مرة واحدي يعطي السرعة.. والتكامل مرتين يعطي المسافة.. 



> اولا عليك ان تفهم انه من البديهي تحويل الاشارة القادمة من المتحسس الى اشارة رقمية Analoge to digital convertion بأستخدام ADC وتستطيع استخدام النوع الذي يعطيك اشارة رقمية بثمانية مراتب



اسف اخي.. انا مجالي هندسة طيران وانظمة فضاء.. عندي فكرة بسيطة جدا في الالكترونيات.. معلش استحمل جهلي..

اشكرك طبعا على اللي ذكرته .. لكن هل تقصد بالمراتب ال bits?? وهل يجب علي توصيل ADC لكل متحسس.. صح؟؟ ثم لنفرض اني وصلت لهذي المرحلة.. عندي ستة ADCs كل واحدة 8 bit .. طيب ما هي مواصفات الملتيبلكسر المطلوب.. بما انه عندي 6 مخارج فاعتقد اني محتاج 8chanel 8bit multiplexer.. صححلي اخي وراح افهم عليك..



> ثم استخدام دائرة سيطرة مكونه من multiplexer تسيطر عليها بالحاسوب ...... أختيار الاشارة التي ترغب بقراءتها ...... تسطيع قراءة اشارة متحسس واحد فقط في كل مرة بعدها تكون الاشارة جاهزة لتقرأها على المنفذ المتوازي parallel port



طيب اخي ممكن تشرحلي هذا المقطع اكثر.. استخدمنا الملتيبلكسر كيف توصله بالحاسوب؟؟ ممكن تعلمني توصيل الباراليل بورت..



> 1- اشارات الى ADC وهي اشارة بدء التحويل تكون من الحاسبة واشارة انتهاء التحويل يمكنك قراءتها من ADC لتعلم الحاسوب بأن التحويل الى الاشارة الرقمية قد انتهى وتستطيع الان قراءة الاشارة المحولة بواسطة المنفذ المتوازي.





> 2- أشارات خارجه من الحاسوب الى دائرة السيطرة والmultiplexer تمكنك من اختيار الاشارة التي تعمل عليها في ذلك الوقت.



ممكن تشرحلي بتفصيل اكبر.. تعطيني وصلات لمواقع او مراجع لكتب معينة!!



> وأنا مستعد لاي خدمة



بارك الله فيك اخي.. واسمحلي لو ثقلت عليك

تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
مخرج الحساسات عبارة عن اشارة analoge لكن اذا تكرمت ان تخبرني ما هي قيمة هذه الإشارة القيمه العليا Max و الصغرى Min فلو كان بالإمكان تحويلها الى اشارة متغيرة من 0 فولت ال 5 فولت يمكنك استخدام ميكروكونترولر لقراءة هذه الإشارات و إرسالها الى مسافات تصل الى 200 متر بدائرة بسيطة غير مكلفة.
الميكروكنترولر يحتوي على 8 مداخل analoge مبني في داخلة ADC لكل اشارة, ويحتوي على سيريال بورت وهو ما يسمى بالـ USART يمكن ربطه بسهوله بالكمبيوتر بإستخدام ال VB.6 و عرض هذه القرائات و يمكن Data base للقرائات للإطلاع عليها فيما بعد.
أعتذر عن طول الرد و أرجو ان يكون مفيدا لا توجد لدي مراجع جاهزه لذا اطلت بالتفصيل.


----------



## AVio_niCS (22 يناير 2007)

Ahmed Abuhajjeh




> اذا تكرمت ان تخبرني ما هي قيمة هذه الإشارة القيمه العليا Max و الصغرى Min



القيمة الصغرى للحساس هي-1700 ميلي فولت والعليا +1700 ميلي فولت

اشكرك على الرد..

تحياتي


----------



## ahmedmecha (23 يناير 2007)

*تفصيل*

السلام عليكم.....
اخي العزيز انا لايهمني انه انت تقرأمن جايرسكوب او اي نوع اخر من المتحسسات المهم انت لديك اشارة قادمه من متحسس ايا كان نوعه....
وانا اقصد بالمراتب هو bits وليس عليك استخدام ثمانية ADC لان هذا غير منطقي وغير اقتصادي انا اقصد انه انت تضع الmultiplexer قبل ال ADC يعني الاشارة القادمه من المتحسسات تدخل اولا الى الmultiplexer لتختار انت الاشارة التي تريد قراءتها في ذلك الوقت بأستخدام دائرة سيطرة ثم بعد ذلك تدخل الاشارة الى الADC ليتم تحويلها الى اشارة رقمية قبل قراءتها بواسطة الحاسوب ويجب ان تتذكر هنا انه لايمكنك قراءة اشارة اكثر من متحسس في نفس الوقت بهذه الطريقة واعتقد انك فهمت نوع الmultiplexer الذي سوف تستخدمه....
وأرجوا منك ان نتنتظرني لكي ارفق لك رسومات توضيحية تساعك في كيفية استخدام parallel port 
ســــــــــــــــــــلام


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا اعتذر الى انني لم انتبه الى انك قد كتبت القيمه العظمى و الصغرى في اول رساله و أشكرك لأنك مع هذا اجبت.
بطريقة ال Parallel Port تحتاج الى ان يكون الصندوق الذي تريد تصميمه قريبا من جهاز الكمبيوتر اذا كان هذا مناسبا لك فإن الطريقه التى عرضتها عليك لا تفيدك وقد تكون مكلفة أكثر.


----------



## AVio_niCS (23 يناير 2007)

ahmedmech

في هذه الحالة نحن محتاجين انالوج ملتي بلكسر.. طيب خلنا عمليين.. هل عندك IC معين تقترحه.. انا في عندي هذا النوع 
http://www.electronballet.com/DataSheets/an-247.pdf
ممكن اعرف رايك!!

ممكن تقترح نوع محدد من دوائر السيطرة على الانتر نت علشان اشتريه...

في انتظار رسوماتك التوضيحية اخي الكريم
................................................................................................................

Ahmed Abduhajjeh

كام المسافة المطلوبة..؟؟

ما نوع الميكروكونترولر الي تكلمت عنه اخي الكريم.. ارسل لي اسمة او مواصفاته علشان ابحث عنه..

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
المسافه المطلوبة انت من يحددها باستخدام الPIC قد تصل كما أخبرتك الى أكثر من 200 متر أنظر الى 
http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/picbasicbook/06.htm
لاحظ العنوان 6.6 تجد فيه الدائره العمليه وهي شغاله وفيها مبين نوع الميكروكنترولر المستخدم 16F877 أو 16F877A.
السبب في اهتمامي بسؤالك أن هذا جزء من مشروع تخرجي في الهندسة (ميكاترونكس) بصراحه
95% من الذي طلبته جاهز.
ال PIC يمكن الحصول عليه وايضا البرنامج اللازم لبرمجة ال PIC يمكنني ان ابعثه لك عن طريق المنتدى(مع الكراك) إذا أخبرتني الطريقه وايضا كود الـPIC اللازم للحصول على هذه الوظيفه وهو بسيط ويمكن فهمه بسهوله (سيكون مكتوب بلغة Basic) وايضا كود الـ VB.6 مع شرح بالصور كاملا (لكن هذا يحتاج الى وقت وأرجو أنك غير مستعجل على الموضوع) لكن مع مشكلة الوقت ستحتاج الى Downloader لتحميل كود الـ PIC عليها وهو جهاز صغير عندنا في الأردن غير مكلف يوصل مع com الكمبيوتر وطريقة استخدامه بسيطه لا أدري كيف يمكنك الحصول عليه.
اي شيء لم تفهمه مما كتبت علق عليه وأخبرني.
هذا كله اذا استطعنا حصر قيم الإشارات من 0 فولت الى 5 فولت وهذا بصراحه مالا أعرفه وأرجو المساعده في هذا الموضوع من المهندس أحمد عفيفي.
واخر مشكله لاأدري ان اعجبتك الطريقه ام لا.
م.أحمد أبوحجه


----------



## ahmedmecha (24 يناير 2007)

*جيد جدا*

السلام عليكم....
الIC المقترح جيد جدا حيث انه يختصر لك دائرتين في دائرة واحده وانا انصحك بأستخدامه والباقي ان شاء الله بسيط جدا حيث يمكنك مباشرة السيطرة على الدائرة من الparallel port وعلى ضوء هذا سوف أحاول ان اشرح لك طريقة الربط بالرسوم والله الموفق..
تحياتي لكم...


----------



## AVio_niCS (25 يناير 2007)

Ahmed Abuhajjeh

اشكرك اخي على المعلومات.. وعلى الجهد الطيب الي تقوب به معاي..

طيب.. ليه استخدمنا السيريال بدل الباراليل.. ما كنا نقدر نركب ال PICعلى طول على الباراليل!!

بالنسبة لل0 الى 5 فولت !! والله مشكلة... طيب ال موديول MAX232 وظيفته تحويل -\+10 فولت الى TTL levels of 0-5V وبالعكس ايضا.. تعتقد يحل المشكلة؟؟

بالنسبة لل PIC اقدر اجيبه .. واتمى انك ترسل لي البرنامج والكراك.. اذا اردت ارسلك يوزر نيم وباسوورد لايـــميل لا احتاجه 1Gb تعملي ابلود.. او اذا تقدر تعملي اتتاتش للفايل اذا ما كان كبير!! وترسله على ايــميــلي..

على ال بيسك و الدونلودر.. راح اسأل اذا كان موجود شيء من هذا القبيل في كلية الالكترونكس بالجامعة.. وفي احتمال هم يعملوا البرنامج لاني ما عندي اي خبرة!! راح نشوف

شكرا على مجهودك مرة ثانية.. وعسى ربي يوفقني اردلك خدماتك

تحياتي


----------



## AVio_niCS (25 يناير 2007)

ahmedmecha

اشكرك اخي ايضا على مجهودك معاي..

اعتقد عندي نفس السؤال لك.. هل يستطيع الملتي بلكسر قراءة اشاره المتحسس +\- 1.7 فولت؟؟

هل نحتاج امبليفيكيشن للاشارة اولا.. او استخدام MAX232 موديول.. اعطني رايك لو سمحت..

ممكن اخي تلحقني بطريقة توصيل الملتي بلكسر المذكور على الباراليل بورت!!

واكون شاكر لك خدماتك.. حتى لو ما قدرت.. يكفيني ما قدمت بارك الله فيك

تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
1-الفرق بين السيريال والبارالل هي المسافه فقط كما أخبرتك اذا أردت مسافه طويله تحتاج سيريال لكن لمسافات قليله تحتاج بارالل وهو أبسط وانا لا أخبرك أن طريقتي أو الطريقة التي عرضتها أفضل من طريقة أخرى لكن كما أخبرتك لأنها تقريبا جاهزه.
2-الـ PIC مجهز أيضا بـ PARALLEL PORT لكن أيضا المسافة هي التي تحكمك.
3- MAX232 تحل المشكله بين الـPIC والكمبيوتر ولا تحلها بين Sensor والـ PIC فإذا لم يكن هناك طريقة لتحويل مخرج الـ Sensor الى ( 0V - 5V ) - وهذا ما أبحث عنه لك - فاهمل طريقة الـ PIC تماما.
4- اما بخصوص البرنامج حجمه تقريبا 10 ميجا وسأرسله لك بكل سرور لكن لا أعرف الطريقه هل يمكن عمل اتاش لملف بهذا الحجم ام لا. لكن يمكن أن أبعث لك الكراك فقط أما البرنامج فيمكنك الحصول عليه من نفس الموقع www.mikroe.com/en/download/ mikroBasic for PIC
لكن دعني أتأكد لك من الـ Version.
اخيرا أشكرك على صبرك.
أخوكم أحمد


----------



## ahmedmecha (25 يناير 2007)

*أنا بالخدمة*

السلام عليكم....
أخي العزيز أعتقد ان عمل الملتبلكسر هو نقل الاشارة من الi/p الى الo/p بغض النظر عن قيمة هذه الاشارة حيث يوجد لدينا عدد من المدخلات ومخرج واحد فقط يتم أختيار i/p واحد ليكون هو الo/p بأستخدام selection pins وارجو منك ان تنتظرني لاني مشغول هذه الايام واذا مكنني الله سوف ارفق لك الرسوم بأقرب وقت....
لك التحية والسلام...


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 يناير 2007)

*شرح الـparallel port*

السلام عليكم .....
أخي العزيز سوف تجد في الملف المرفق شرح أن شاء الله سوف يكون وافي ومفهوم....


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخي ahmedmecha ما هو الـ Software الذي سيقوم بقراءة هذه البايانات لو أمكن اسم البرنامج ومن أين يمكن الحصول عليه


----------



## بحر الاسلام (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بصراحه شرح أكثر من رائع يا أفيو بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedmecha (28 يناير 2007)

*البرنامج*



Ahmed Abuhajjeh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي ahmedmecha ما هو الـ Software الذي سيقوم بقراءة هذه البايانات لو أمكن اسم البرنامج ومن أين يمكن الحصول عليه


*****************************************************************************
السلام عليكم أخي يمكنه استخدام الفيجوال بيسك Visual Basic 6.0 حيث أنها بسيطة بالتعامل مع الـparallel port هذا اذا كان لاينوي استخدام الـmicrocontroller حسب الطريقة التي أقترحتها عليه وقد شرحت الفكرة التي لدي وله الخيار....
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر
هل يمكن ان تعطيني فكرة بسيطه كيف يتعامل VB 6 مع الـ Parallel Port ( بإستخدام كود بسيط )
اذا تكرمت


----------



## ahmedmecha (28 يناير 2007)

*interface instruvctions*



Ahmed Abuhajjeh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر
> هل يمكن ان تعطيني فكرة بسيطه كيف يتعامل VB 6 مع الـ Parallel Port ( بإستخدام كود بسيط )
> اذا تكرمت


اخي يوجد ايعازين فقط للادخال واخر للاخراج وقد كتبتها بالملف المرفق قبل يومين يمكنك الاطلاع عليه....


----------



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

تحية أكثر من عميقة للمهندس أحمد أبو حجة!


----------



## AVio_niCS (30 يناير 2007)

Ahmed Abuhajjeh
ahmedmecha

اشكركم كل الشكر على كل ما قدمتمه..

ابارك لنفسي بكم واقدم لكم ولكل اعضاء المنتدى (الفعالين) التجية والامتنان..

بالنسبة للمشروع

تم الاتفتق مع اعضاء المشروع على توصيل الحساسات على Data Acquisation Unit حيث يمكن قراءة البيانات باستخدام الـ Matlab بعد تحليلها في الـ LabView .. بهذا تنتهي المرحلة الاولى من المشروع.. 

اما الجزء الثاني هو توصيل rf او بلوتوث ترانزميتر في داخل الجايرو كيوب.. ويوصل رسيفر على ال DAC.. ولازال الموضوع قيد البحث..

والجزء الثالث هو تحويل قراءات الجيروكيوب الى سرعة وتسارع باستخدام الماتلاب..

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و انا أعتذر اذا بدر مني ما لا يرضي
والمسامح كريم
م. أحمد أبوحجه


----------



## ahmedmecha (31 يناير 2007)

*بالتوفيق*

بالتوفيق لك أخي وأتمنى أن يكون المشروع ناجحا ...


----------



## AbedMecs (5 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الكريم AVio_niCS أو Ahmed AbuHajje أود أولا أن أشكرك على مشاركاتك المفيدة ، وأود أن أطلب منك المساعدة :

أنا عندي رسالة ماجستير في مجال الميكترونكس وهي باختصار تتناول مادة Shape memory alloy بشكل اساسي ، وعلي أن أصمم Rotary Actuator من هذه المادة لتكون بمثابة عضلة توضع عند ركبة الانسان الفاقد لساقه ، وذلك ليتكمن من المشي من خلال هذه الميكانيكية. أنا الآن أعمل على تصميم Model لهذا ولم أصل بعد الى الControl Part . فإذا كان لديك أي أوراق علمية أو كتب أو Simulink Files تخص تصميم الModels الخاصة بهذه المادة، فأرجو منك المساعدة ، راجيا منك الرد بسرع ، والسلام عليكم .


----------



## AVio_niCS (8 فبراير 2007)

abedmecs

والله يا اخي صدفة غريبة .. سبحان الله!!

للعلم انا مشروع تخرجي هو استخدام ال SMA في هندسة الطيران وتحسين الايرودينامكس!!

كان مشروعي في البداية عمل سيميوليشن لموديل معين.. لكن غيرته لعمل شيء عملي بدل السيميوليشن(وعملته open loop circuit) .. وانا فعلا في المراحل النهائية .. لكن للاسف مش سيميوليشن مثل ما قلت لك!! لاني ببساطة اكره السيميولينك كره العمى سبحان الله..

الماده طبعا مش لينيار... وتعاني من مشاكل الهيستيريسيز.. سوف تحتاج عمل موديل للهيستيريسز .. والثيرموديناميكس و الكينيماتكس.. وجع راس والله يعينك!!

هذي الاكويجنز للهيستيريسيز
http://www.samsi.info/200304/multi/multiscale-project/gorbet.pdf

هذي ورقة احتمال تفيدك
http://users.rsise.anu.edu.au/~roy/SMA/smart04paper.pdf

اتمنى اكون فدتك.. وخبرني عن جديدك

اخوك


----------



## AbedMecs (8 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك على هذه الروابط ، مع العلم انها عندي ، ولكن شكرا لك ...
-هل يمكنك أن تخبرني عن المادة التي استخدمتها و ما هي مواصفاتها الفيزيائية و الحرارية ؟ مثلا نوعها ، قطرها ، كثافتها ، المعامل الحراري لها ....الخ ؟
- فهمت انك قمت بتطبيق عملي عوضا عن الSimulation ، هل تستطيع أن تخبرني عن المعادلات الاساسية التي استخدمتها في تجاربك ؟ مثلاً : معادلة الحرارة الناتجة عن سيران التيار ....الخ ؟

أخي الكريم : أعلم أنك في هذا الوقت مشغول جدا في المشروع ، فإذا لم تجد هناك وقت لترد على استفساراتي فلا بأس ، لأنني عندي هذه المعلومات ولكني أردت أن أتأكد من عملي وطريقتي فقط ... 

أدعو الله أن يوفقك في مشروعك و يسهل عليك النتهاء منه ..

مع الشكر...


----------



## علاء النمر (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدي ا
ارجو ان ترسل لي عن طريق المنتدي الكراك الخاص بالmikrobasic-v5.0.0.2
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

الاخ Ahmed Abuhajjah اشكرك يا اخونا الكريم على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة واطلب منك ان تتكرم بان تعطيني اي شيء يساعدني على فهم ال PIC من الصفر وبشكل مبسط وتفصيلي خصوصا وانا ادرس الميكاترونكس ولكننا لم نتطرق الى microcontrolers بالشكل الكبير.
انا عندي افكار سطحية عن ICs وال PCB Boards والelectronic devices ولكنني اريد ان اعرف every thing about Microcontrollers and specialy PICs 
وانا شاكر لك والله واتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مواضيع راقية جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## عراقية الاصل (4 يناير 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم وعلمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## moon04 (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششكككككور يا أخي


----------



## التواتي (11 أغسطس 2009)

ياسلام على هالنقاش المثمر ... والله أنا مبسوط منكم جدا فلكم مني كل الشكر والأمتنان والتقدير وبارك الله لكم وبارك عليكم ....
أخوكم في الله صالح


----------



## شعيب2 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*وصلات الحاسوب الجاهزة*

السلام عليكم 

أعجبتني مشاريعكم ,لكن ما رأيكم بوحدات متكاملة تركب على الحاسوب و المتوفره في مواقع مثل: 

http://www.velleman.eu/ot/en/home/http://www.velleman.be
www.labjack.com
www.picotech.com

لمختلف التجارب التي تربط الحاسوب مع العالم الخارجي A&D PC Interface وهي بالطبع قابلة للبرمجة.http://www.labjack.com​


----------



## raf (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا منكم توضيح كيفية توصيل الدائرة مع الكمبيوتر
قصدي اذا في " بن " معين في مخرج الكمبيوتر


----------



## asleepy (19 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## zamalkawi (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أقترح أن تشتري هاردوير جاهز، لن يكلفك أكثر من 200 دولار، على سبيل المثال
http://en.stkshop.net/Instrumentation/Data-acquisition-card/USB2810A-USB-Data-Acquisition.html 
المشكلة ستكون في كيفيت أخذ القراءات في البرنامج الذي ستكتبه، لا أدري إن كان هذا ممكن أم أن عليك استعمال السوفتوير المورد مع الجهاز


----------



## k643637 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

والله حذا الموضوع جدا جميل ولاحدث في العالم


----------



## kingodvd (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير - معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------

